# carrying drywall from point A to point B - Panel Carry Handle? panel handler?



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

what would you recommend to carry 12 ft sheets of drywall? I'm gonna unload around 30 sheets into my back driveway, then carry from the drive way through the back yard(grass), then through the living room(carpet) into the dinning room(old hard wood) where it will stay until I'm ready to put it up in the rooms. 

Will the troll roll on grass and carpet?

will the plastic panel carry handle be able to support 1/2 inch 12 ft drywall? 12 ft is kinda long and I'm worried the drywall might break or fall off on one side? I'm decently strong.(or should I say I'm young and dumb) I'll be transferring them all by my lonesome. :laughing:

Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## curapa (Nov 13, 2007)

Find yourself a helping hand.:thumbsup:


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

I also, am "decently" strong, and unload 8ft sheets all the time.. by the 12th one, i'm grasping for air...
12 ft sheets, alone!!! refer to 1st post. :thumbup:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The panel carriers will work fine. I use them all the time of this size and larger sheets. One person can easily handle a sheet with these. The dollies will only work on flat floors like concrete or plywood. Use them during construction to move sheets between rooms. Normally the drywall supplier loads the sheets into the building with a lift.


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok thanks guys. I guess I'll get some extra help .... from the panel carrier :laughing:. I'll probably buy both the plastic handle and the roller then. I'll use the plastic handle to carry from the back yard into the the dinning room, then I'll use the troll to transfer to the rooms when I'm ready.


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

HABSFAN2006 said:


> I also, am "decently" strong, and unload 8ft sheets all the time.. by the 12th one, i'm grasping for air...
> 12 ft sheets, alone!!! refer to 1st post. :thumbup:


I'm not exactly sure if I can handle the 12 footers(around the 30 of them), but I guess I'm gonna find out on the weekend. :laughing: :huh:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd rather hang 'em all day long than have to tote 'em. I'm 56 and can still carry 12's by myself, but it's much easier with 2 people. Never tried either of the devices you're talking about, but they might be what you need. I just pick them up and carry them. If you end up finding someone to help you, I'll give you one hint. Both people on the same side of the board when you're carrying it....


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

bjbatlanta said:


> I'd rather hang 'em all day long than have to tote 'em. I'm 56 and can still carry 12's by myself, but it's much easier with 2 people. Never tried either of the devices you're talking about, but they might be what you need. I just pick them up and carry them. If you end up finding someone to help you, I'll give you one hint. Both people on the same side of the board when you're carrying it....


These panel lifts/handles allow you to hold the sheet in a more natural stance and you remain balanced. I am 58 and have no problem handling 12' to carry or install (with my lift) by myself. The handles also help on strain on the fingers.


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Those panel lifters are great. There are fancy ones that grab from the top, but I just use a cheap orange plastic one from HD that slides under the board. I've recently carried a bunch of long sheets with it, by myself.


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks fellas for the responses. My weekend is looking more optimistic. I can do it!


----------

